# The Official Spongebob Squarepants Thread



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

Yo ima let you finish but

can we talk about how great spongebob (the show not me silly) is.

Like it was so good. I know in the later years it got kinda meh but still. Like seriously, it was awesome. 

Here are some beautiful moments from the sponge lord

















Please post ur fav spongebob moments to help donate to the cause.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 9, 2016)

Old Spongebob was great. I haven't watched the show in years though so I have no idea what the newer episodes are like.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

tru i used to watch it all the time now its kinda meh


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

spongebob has been and always be the best show


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think I'll be able to find it, but I loved the entire Rock Bottom episode when I was younger.
I agree, in the later series it was kind of obvious that they were running out of ideas. I'm not too fond on all the background characters they're adding now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 9, 2016)

Doodle Bob


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2016)

This show is my life.


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

i love the old spongebobs so much. they're really bad nowadays but I think 1999-2005ish was the best era of spongebob :'(​


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Zigzag991 (Feb 9, 2016)

ALL HAIL THE MAGIC COUNCH!!!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

Surprised somebody made this into a thread.

I really like Spongebob but only until 2006. Modern Spongebob is just plain repugnant with many impardonable episodes like "Little Yellow Book" and "The Card". 
What happened to plots like accidentally murdering a health inspector or a training video?. Classic Spongebob was the easiest way to get me to laugh, my favorite episode was "Krusty Krab Training Video". Plus, Sheldon Plankton goes on my list of favorite cartoon villains.
Like what i mentioned earlier, hilarious but the modern and newer episodes are so repugnant due to their horrible plots, but i still love this show, just the classic version.

Oh and favorite moment?:
The whole Krust Krab Training episode and Doodle Bob.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 9, 2016)

I loved spongebob when I was a kid and sometimes if i'm REALLY bored, I watch one of the current episodes. Of course nothing compares to the way it was years ago, I feel like they got away with a lot more in kids shows back in the day then they did now but even now, the show has its moments. There's a reason it's the only surviving show from the 90s on nickelodeon. ALL HAIL THE MAGIC CONCH!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

Was this the only time there was logic in the show?.

Unlogical Things:
-Mr. Krabs listens to music with his eyes as shown in one episode
-Drowing fishes
-5 of the same character in the same place
-Underwater fire (Well this is scientifically possible)
-Underwater Sea (Oh nevermind, scientists have found that when cenotes open up, they can create underwater rivers)


Also, it is quite Ironic that Spongebob is a sponge and he washed dishes in one episode.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Was this the only time there was logic in the show?.
> 
> Unlogical Things:
> -Mr. Krabs listens to music with his eyes as shown in one episode
> ...



Wasn't there an episode where Patrick went to the nose store and got a nose?


----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Wasn't there an episode where Patrick went to the nose store and got a nose?


I actually forgot about that episode, i found it quite repulsive in many scenes.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah I think that was around the time the show started to go downhill imo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 9, 2016)

Aww, I love Spongebob, when I was little and now. The classics are inevitable, while modern is totally avoidable. Examples of modern episodes that are bad are:

A temporary, idiotic personality for Spongebob (And Patrick, but he's already dumb)
Plankton's Suicide
Are you making suicide jokes now?

The list goes on.



Iggy Koopa said:


> I actually forgot about that episode, i found it quite repulsive in many scenes.


The ending for that episode reminds me of the ending for the new series on Nick, Alvin And The Chipmunks episode, Talking Teddy. I hate that episode. Alvin using Theodore's toy to do chores with some device. And Simon punishing Alvin for scaring him with the teddy and of course, the device.


----------



## teshima (Feb 9, 2016)

also that one with the live action stuff when they all went above water i tried to search it but the new movie is the only thing that shows up ew


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

I thought the 2nd movie was alright but the first movie is still better.


The first movie is a classic


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

I really love the tattletale strangler episode. And this one too!


----------



## Azza (Feb 10, 2016)

Spongebob was and is still great. Musical doodle for life. But you spelt square wrong.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Post-movie 1st movie Spongebob makes me gag. I'll always have a soft spot for the old Spongebob, though. Here are some of my favorite clips:


----------



## Aestivate (Feb 10, 2016)

I haven't watched Spongebob in years but I used to like it as a kid. I don't know how the episodes they now produce are though. Honestly, these videos kind of bring back memories even though it sounds so different in English. Spongebob is probably one of the shows that has been voiced the most in a enormous amount of languages.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 10, 2016)

i didnt watch a lot of it as a kid because i didnt have the tv channel it was on for a long time. i was always a bit scared of spongebob tho.... he always acted out so much and aaAAAaa


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 10, 2016)

I love SpongeBob. Still watch it even if it isn't as good.

My favorite episode is probably Reef Blower, the 2nd episode that came after Help Wanted and was only 3 or 4 minutes long. I like how it focused on the characters' emotions rather than their lines. Also, it introduced the "MY LEG!" guy(isn't his name Fred).


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2016)

I watched it for a long time, and my mom hated it so much. She said it lowered my IQ and that I never recovered from that.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

*Top 5 Spongebob episodes for me:*
1. Chocolate With Nuts
2. Band Geeks
3. Nasty Patty
4. Pressure
5. Sailor Mouth


Here's some more sweet moments:


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 10, 2016)

Spongebob is love, Spongebob is life

All the new episodes are ****, I only watch reruns of the older good ones.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> *Top 5 Spongebob episodes for me:*
> 1. Chocolate With Nuts
> 2. Band Geeks
> 3. Nasty Patty
> ...



Band Geeks is probably my favorite episode. It's just so gooooood.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm really glad that I grew up with those amazing episodes. I tried watching the newest episodes when I was sick a few years back and it was awful. Just re-air the first seasons.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2016)

If I had to choose a favorite episode, it would be......

All the season 1-3 episodes. I really can't choose!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Yall ever play Battle For Bikini Bottom?
Such an underrated vidya game with a great soundtrack.


----------



## sej (Feb 10, 2016)

Love this 




I have always loved spongebob tbh, I have always watched it! But this bit gets me in tears every time :'D


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Yall ever play Battle For Bikini Bottom?
> Such an underrated vidya game with a great soundtrack.



That game is awesome!!!


----------



## Joy (Feb 10, 2016)

Old spongebob is best spongebob


----------



## boujee (Feb 10, 2016)

I love spongebob battle for bikini bottom. Rock bottom and robot Patrick always give me chills.

Also the best song


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> That game is awesome!!!



It is really great. I snagged it for about $5 back in 2k14 haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Yall ever play Battle For Bikini Bottom?
> Such an underrated vidya game with a great soundtrack.


Wow, I never thought you'd actually like that game. So do I.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 10, 2016)

The Gary Takes a Bath episode... i watched the crap out of that episode because i just love cats so much <3 XD


"Gary! Looks like its that time of week again! BATHTIME!"
""
"Come on lets go get the water started!"
"Now Gary we are gonna have to do this the Hard way or the Easy way or the Medium way or the Semi-Easy-Difficult-Challenging way"

....

"So thats how you're gonna play it huh?!? -_-"


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

Me rn


----------



## radioloves (Feb 10, 2016)

I grew up watching Spongebob square pants! It's pretty funny and silly, I sometimes watch it when I'm bored cx


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> *Top 5 Spongebob episodes for me:*
> 1. Chocolate With Nuts
> 2. Band Geeks
> 3. Nasty Patty
> ...



dawwww Sandy's song is so sad </3 maybe because she is my favorite.... XD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## teshima (Feb 10, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I thought the 2nd movie was alright but the first movie is still better.
> 
> 
> The first movie is a classic



tbh seeing ads for the second movie is like watching honey boo boo's entire family use their homemade waterslide

slimy, and forever imprinted in my poor brain


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

teshima said:


> tbh seeing ads for the second movie is like watching honey boo boo's entire family use their homemade waterslide
> 
> slimy, and forever imprinted in my poor brain



dont worry it wasnt as bad as the ads made it out to be



also thanks for reminding me honey boo boo existed i really wanted to remember that


----------



## Damniel (Feb 10, 2016)

_"We're not ugly, we just stink!"_


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

This song gives me the feels


----------



## Isabella (Feb 10, 2016)

i dont even watch spongebob anymore bc no cable but i still quote stuff on an almost daily basis and in my friend group's chat we all have matching spongebob icons


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

The best ever


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not a krusty krab.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

This thread just makes me want to breeze season 1-3 before I start school next week lol.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> This thread just makes me want to breeze season 1-3 before I start school next week lol.



Same tbh


----------



## Brad (Feb 10, 2016)

The first Spongebob movie is the best series finale for any show that hasn't ended yet.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

Brad said:


> The first Spongebob movie is the best series finale for any show that hasn't ended yet.



The first spongebob movie is freaking awesome


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

I just watched one of the season 3 episodes of spongebob and it's still as amazing as it was years ago


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

not letting this thread die


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 13, 2016)

Brad said:


> The first Spongebob movie is the best series finale for any show that hasn't ended yet.



Seriously, Nick wouldn't let it stop, they needed more.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Seriously, Nick wouldn't let it stop, they needed more.



I think as of right now, nicks ratings are so low that spongebob is the only thing keeping Nickelodeon from losing all the money that have.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 13, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I think as of right now, nicks ratings are so low that spongebob is the only thing keeping Nickelodeon from losing all the money that have.



yeah, Spongebob is the only "good" thing.... the new ones are kinda annoying.. he cries too much


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 13, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I think as of right now, nicks ratings are so low that spongebob is the only thing keeping Nickelodeon from losing all the money that have.



Yep. It kind of sucks though because they've changed it so much, ever once in a while I'll see it on and be like "Alright you win Nick..." and put it on and be like, wtf is this ****?

I still have a Spongebob night light in my room (mostly so I can find the door to my room without dying at night) and a Spongebob funko-pop. But I used to have EVERYTHING Spongebob, Spongebob alarm clock, spongebob blankets, sheets, a giant pop-eyed spongebob pillow, a spongebob SPONGE, Spongebob socks that had little spongy spongebobs, i had many pairs of pajama pants and I still have one with spongebob and patrick riding a cat through space, I had notebooks, folders, like everything I had for school for several years was spongebob, got toothpaste and toothbrushes with him on it, calendars, a Video Now(original not color) with EXCLUSIVELY spongebob discs... i was in deep mang, a few birthdays in a row were spongebob themed. I still have all of the love in the world for Sponebob, I really do, I love seeing the old episodes on and will binge watch them, and I hope to own all the seasons on DVD someday so I can make my children watch them instead of whatever crap will be out when they exist.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok so apparently right after the 2nd movie the original creator came back to write for the show and I've heard it's improving 






This clip was from a new episode and idk I though it was funny, maybe I'll give post 2nd movie spongebob a watch sometime


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 22, 2016)

I haven't watched Spongebob since around season 4. Can anybody recommend some more recent episodes that are on par with the earlier seasons?

Edit: Opinions on the 2nd movie?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 22, 2016)

Are you feeling it now Mr. Krabs?


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 22, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> recent episodes that are on par with the earlier seasons?



Here's a list:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


I recommend them all


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 22, 2016)

Oraki51 said:


> Here's a list:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...



So I've heard, haha.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 22, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I haven't watched Spongebob since around season 4. Can anybody recommend some more recent episodes that are on par with the earlier seasons?
> 
> Edit: Opinions on the 2nd movie?



I thought the 2nd movie was good but no where near as great as the first movie was


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2016)

I still haven't seen the second movie, but I just rewatched the first one on Netflix yesterday because I needed a Spongebob fix, and I forgot how I have the movie memorized so I was like... saying the lines along with the movie the whole time even though I wasn't giving it my full attention. Once an addict always an addict I guess. XD


----------



## teto (Feb 23, 2016)

both spongebobs are the best

(tv show is kinda meh now tho)


----------



## cIementine (Feb 23, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I still haven't seen the second movie, but I just rewatched the first one on Netflix yesterday because I needed a Spongebob fix, and I forgot how I have the movie memorized so I was like... saying the lines along with the movie the whole time even though I wasn't giving it my full attention. Once an addict always an addict I guess. XD



this is exactly like me and bee movie


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> this is exactly like me and bee movie



spongebob x bee movie crossover confirmed?


----------



## Shinylatias (Feb 23, 2016)

This will always be in my life lmao


----------

